# HOW MUCH WILL 2GB DDR2 RAM will cost for laptop ?



## tinku dhar (Feb 26, 2009)

i want to buy 2Gb ram .... for my laptop ... 

can anyone tell me the price fo ram in BANGALORE ....

thnx in advance


----------



## amol48 (Feb 26, 2009)

around 2k...


----------



## Pat (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ Not really, you should get it for around 1.2k (1.4 max I think)


----------



## tinku dhar (Feb 26, 2009)

well ...... ,

ya actually ther is a guy who is sellin me 2GB fo 1600 and its not BRAND NEW he got 6GB he is sellin some like 3 GB ... so how much i suld go fo ? 1200 is gonna be a betta idea ... 

Holla !!!!!


----------



## red_devil (Feb 26, 2009)

you get normal comp RAM for 1200 in B'lore... so i think the Lappy ones will be more expensive...probably beyond 2k...


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 26, 2009)

//Wrong section, MODs plz move to HW Troubleshooting or Q&A section.


----------



## tinku dhar (Feb 26, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> //Wrong section, MODs plz move to HW Troubleshooting or Q&A section.



stop cryin for silly reason and say me if u know anything bout this topic... im discussin ... not just questionin  ... 

PEACE !!!!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 26, 2009)

tinku dhar said:


> stop cryin for silly reason and say me if u know anything bout this topic... im discussin ... not just questionin  ...
> 
> PEACE !!!!!!


Leh.......did I tell *u* anything offending, its a wrong section u posted in, may be mistakenly...and sab mistake karte hai...
Dat was only for mods...


----------



## Mystic (Feb 26, 2009)

Transcend 1GB DDR2 [laptop] costs around INR 1,100, the last time I checked. So you'd be good to get 2GB at somewhere between INR 1800-2000.



			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> well ...... ,
> 
> ya actually ther is a guy who is sellin me 2GB fo 1600 and its not BRAND NEW he got 6GB he is sellin some like 3 GB ... so how much i suld go fo ? 1200 is gonna be a betta idea ...
> 
> Holla !!!!!



What brand is that?



rhitwick said:


> Leh.......did I tell *u* anything offending, its a wrong section u posted in, may be mistakenly...and sab mistake karte hai...
> Dat was only for mods...



Use *thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/report.gif, appropriate & easier to report.


----------



## tinku dhar (Feb 27, 2009)

Mystic said:


> Transcend 1GB DDR2 [laptop] costs around INR 1,100, the last time I checked. So you'd be good to get 2GB at somewhere between INR 1800-2000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shaunak (Feb 27, 2009)

Transcend 1GB DDR2 667 Laptop Ram:  Rs.760.00
Transcend 2GB DDR2 800MHz Laptop Ram: Rs.1555.00

It'll probably go cheaper if you bargain further.


Also, never buy second hand memory unless its Cosair or Transcend.


----------



## tinku dhar (Feb 27, 2009)

shaunak said:


> Transcend 1GB DDR2 667 Laptop Ram:  Rs.760.00
> Transcend 2GB DDR2 800MHz Laptop Ram: Rs.1555.00
> 
> It'll probably go cheaper if you bargain further.
> ...



Thnx fo the info mayn ... i will soon buy one after some planin ....

i have got DDR2 667 MHz 1024 (512 nd 512)

So i will remove one and place one 2GB ram wich i think is enuf fo VISTA or WINDOWS 7 coz i had prob of slowspeed ... with 1gb ... and now i have installed windows 7 ... its much betta then VISTA and is lil bit mo faster then vista but imma buy a new ram still ... 

PEACE !!!!


----------



## shaunak (Feb 27, 2009)

1 Gig + 1 Gig of matched RAM will give better performance as they will be in Dual Channel.

*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/133


----------



## tinku dhar (Feb 27, 2009)

no mayn i already got 1gb 512+512 ... so imma remove one and put a 2GB ram wat ya say ? 

its betta then removin 512+512 and insertin 1+1Gb ? i dont think so ... 

Holla back !!!!



shaunak said:


> 1 Gig + 1 Gig of matched RAM will give better performance as they will be in Dual Channel.
> 
> *www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/133



and ya thnx shaunak i liked the website u gave :d thnx its interestin


----------

